# Come have a listen - Bear McCreary, 29yrs old.



## DarkStar

Possibly one of my favourite media composers, his work was legendary for battlestar galactica (modern version) and I wondered what your opinion was? He uses many different types of scale from all over the world in his work.

This is my first choice.






This is my second choice, its quite a hard and fast piece,


----------

